# GH cycle options....



## TriniJuice (Aug 11, 2014)

What would be the best cycle route out of these options 
The GH I'm looking into are Omintropes
These options would pretty much keep me at 1Kit a month....

1) 4iu's ED

2) 5iu's 6 On/1Off

3) 6iu's 5 On/2 Off

I could do 6ius ED as that would last roughly 23days...I would just have 2start off w/getting 2or3 kits as a precautionary measure BUT if I continue to use it down the long road (stay on indefinitely)
What would give me the most bang for my buck.....


----------



## TriniJuice (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm looking to add this to my Primo cycle once I start,
Gonna shoot for 6months min (Test/Primo/GH) BUT looking to stay on max for a year;
Still in the planning/developmental/bugeting stages.....lol


----------



## JAXNY (Aug 11, 2014)

I don't believe in taking days off. I think it does nothing but makes it more cost effective at the cost of working 100% effectively. IMO, if you're going to do it,  do it everyday. Like I've mentioned before,  you really can't predetermine a set dosage for the first time because you have no idea what your body sensitivity will be to it. One guy may have no issues doing 6ius a day where you may find out that you can only tolerate 3. 
Besides you haven't stated what your goal is.


----------



## TriniJuice (Aug 12, 2014)

My goal would be moderate muscle gains...
Been reading on GH and hyperplasia, dont know how 2word it but thats why i want to try it....2get new cells (If that makes any sense)...It's just been pickN my brain 4some odd reason
I'd plan on starting at 2ius for the 1st month (standard/recommended) 
than ramping up .5ius eow to see what I can tolerate...
In my head im shooting for 6...idk y but 6 just seems to fit the bill


----------



## JAXNY (Aug 12, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> My goal would be moderate muscle gains...
> Been reading on GH and hyperplasia, dont know how 2word it but thats why i want to try it....2get new cells (If that makes any sense)...It's just been pickN my brain 4some odd reason
> I'd plan on starting at 2ius for the 1st month (standard/recommended)
> than ramping up .5ius eow to see what I can tolerate...
> In my head im shooting for 6...idk y but 6 just seems to fit the bill



That sounds like a sensible plan trin, really it's the best way to go about it. You need to dial it in based you, not what dosage someone else is taking. But for moderate muscle you'd Want to attempt to be in the mid to higher range based on average doses. Then again,  if you personally are getting severe sides from lower doses,  then really that's all you will need and it should get you a long ways. 
Experiment my brother, you'll get it figured out.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 12, 2014)

Jax nails this. Trini you know this already, but its not cheap and you won't see gains like you do from gear in the short-run. Keep your expectations on the low side IME.


----------



## TriniJuice (Sep 22, 2014)

I know i got this right but just need confirmation,

My gh is 10iu's per vial
If i add 1cc BacWater that would equate to 1 i.u. per 10units on a slin pin...
Haha just need a secured validation due to my I.C.E


----------



## Bigwhite (Sep 23, 2014)

S





TriniJuice said:


> I know i got this right but just need confirmation,
> 
> My gh is 10iu's per vial
> If i add 1cc BacWater that would equate to 1 i.u. per 10units on a slin pin...
> Haha just need a secured validation due to my I.C.E


Yeah, you got it...


----------



## hogs4us2 (Sep 23, 2014)

Is this pharmacy grade GH? The reason I ask........ I am running GH right now pharmacy grade at 11/2Iu a day....5 on 2 off for 6 months its costing me $3,000 and that's the best price I could find, and believe you me I did the research.


The Second reason I ask is because pharmacy grade GH typically is much more potent than  generic versions such as blue tops.....that's what I have read in my research online.....The feed back I got is 1iu of pharmacy grade GH.....could be equvelant to 5 or 6 IU's or even higher...verses the  generic versions.


----------



## TriniJuice (Sep 30, 2014)

So it's been a week since i started my hgh (2 iu's ed) and so far no sides but sleep has been better, I've been waking up more refreshed/energized since the 3rd day...
That could be a placebo bcuz when i wake up i know i get to pin more gh :32 (20): hahaha

Thinking about increasing to 3iu's next week or should i just run it the 1st month at 2iu's before i start increasing?


----------



## Luscious Lei (Sep 30, 2014)

If your idea is to avoid sides, there's no need to wait that long. The typical GH sides of numbness and needles in hands and/or feet are caused by water retention pressuring nerves in wrists and ankles and this happens in a matter of days, not weeks. If your goal is to run it as high as possible you can bump your dose every one to two weeks until you get sides, then wait for them to fade out before bumping further. Nothing guarantee that they will fade out though, you might hit a wall. If you do, it's all about how tolerable the sides get. With good GH I start to get numbness upon wake up around 4IUs. At 6IUs I get painful hands, it feels like my hands are sore and lack flexibility, after one hour or so of flexing / stretching them it fades out. I don't know how I would react at higher dose since I don't intend to run it that high, I take GH for anti-aging / wellness purpose, not hyperplasia. 
Another thing you might consider, side-wise, is the fatigue. 4IUs and above I supplement with T4 otherwise I'm sleepwalking.


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi TJ.  What are you goals?  If you have no sides you can tider up.  I've been on gh for over 3 years...off a few months here and there...but on mostly.

I take 2 iu's am 2 iu's pm 6 to 7 days a week.  I take a day off every few weeks.

GH is not something that I felt right away.  I will say over the years its made a big different along with HRT (and an occasional cycle).

I have abs for the first time in my life (at 48 years old) and I attribute that to mostly gh and working out 5 days a week with a reasonable diet.  But, I love me some gh...I plan to stay on indefinitely.


----------



## TriniJuice (Sep 30, 2014)

Should i do 1.5 iu's am/pm (3 iu's ed)
I also take 50mcg T3 daily and i plan on using it for muscle gains, I've read that 4 iu's is for max fat loss and 5ius is where the muscle building begins (prob just bro science shxt) 
I'm shootN for 6 bcuz in my head that'll give me the best of both worlds


----------



## TriniJuice (Oct 1, 2014)

Had 2cut my workout short yesterday,  got sleepy as shxt before i even left work;
Gonna start to do all 3iu's post workout on workout days and 3iu's upon waking anytime else


----------



## juuced (Oct 1, 2014)

My doc says not to take it after work outs because your body will spike its natural GH release from the work out.  You will get more bang for your buck if you stick to the before bed and just after waking shots.  I get sleepy too.  A cup of black coffee pre work out helps me.
I am currently on Omnitrope as well doing 3 iu per day.  like Transcend I stay on it most of the time year round.


----------



## Get Some (Oct 1, 2014)

IF you are going for actual muscle gain then I would urge you to go the 2x per week "big dose" route. So, if you want to do 4 IU per day, that's 28 IU per week... so pin 14 IU twice weekly. Or 5 IU is 35 weekly or about 2 pins of 17 to 18 IU per week. I have had friends use this with great results. Some even do 3x weekly with larger numbers... 6 IU is 42 weekly or 14IU split into 3 doses, either of these methods works well. The everyday dosing is more for anti-aging and weight loss IMO


----------



## TriniJuice (Oct 2, 2014)

You've sparked my interest sir,
This is the 1st im hearing of this method;
Can u elaborate more on this....


----------



## Get Some (Oct 2, 2014)

I believe the less often you can inject something the more shock factor it will have when it is administered. In other words, your body builds up antibodies to Exogenous HGH and the less often it sees it the harder a time it will have dealing with it. Going on the experience of 3 friends who all compete NPC, they use the 3x per week method with 20 IU injections each time. They grow like weeds on far less gear than other guys when utilizing this protocol. They also stay leaner while running HGH during bulking than other guys who do not. One friend in particular I believe to have weaker genetics is able to compete and place solely on the fact that he uses this protocol. It really is a transformation. 

WE are trying to bulking here right? Would you go to the gym to lift small weights frequently or lift heavy once or twice per week on the same bodypart? I believe the same is true for HGH. Get a tone in your body a few times a week and let it works its magic. Saturation is a myth, that's already been proven through the evidence of upregulation. If you really want to take you physique to the next level and can handle side effects like sore hands, needing more sleep, etc, then this would be a good method for you. You can probably get away with 10-15 IU 3x per week since you don't compete. I'll never use the smaller amounts every day again because it takes too damn long (like 6 months!) to see good results. 3x per week is the way to go IMO. If you do this for just 2 months and don't notice a dramatic difference then let me know because I'd be surprised. The best time to administer these pins is supposedly post workout since it does act fast, but I have no concrete proof of this and con only go off of anecdotal experience.

Hope that helps brother!


----------



## deadlift666 (Oct 2, 2014)

Very interesting. Never heard of that before.


----------



## TriniJuice (Oct 2, 2014)

So if i wanted to pin 6ius ed (42 IU's er'week)
how would i go about the pin scedule
14 IU's M/W/F post-workout


----------



## Get Some (Oct 2, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> So if i wanted to pin 6ius ed (42 IU's er'week)
> how would i go about the pin scedule
> 14 IU's M/W/F post-workout



That would be a good routine in my book. I currently have 2 guys doing 20 IU on MWF and they are loving it. The first 2 weeks were an adjustment period as they found themselves falling asleep much earlier at night and had some pain in the hands. But they're both 12 weeks in now and look like freaks! 600mg Test and 500mg Deca is what they are running in addition. I've never seen people look as lean on Deca as they do!


----------



## TriniJuice (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm loveN the sound of this; 
I'll do my last 3IU shot 2mrr, break sat/sun, than make the jump monday

Another question...
My gh is 10IU's per vial...is adding 1/2cc bac water to make 2IU's per 10units a high concentration of gh
Haven't read anything of it being done but it would cut down on the amount of injection fluid
70 vs 140 units
I'm sure it's fine but I've only read ppl doing 1iu per 10units (currently what i do) so not 100%


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 3, 2014)

if you can find some legit LR3 & mgf that would certainly help things out with the new cell part, but isn't all that easy to do anymore


----------



## Get Some (Oct 3, 2014)

I've done it at that concentration before! Just make sure that everything looks dissolved as that will produce a better pin. The 10 IU pin will be easy as you just mix it with enough water until it dissolves and then pin it. Then do another pin with 5 IU (half the amount in the next bottle). As you can see, it will be much easier to do 15IU per pin than 14, but that is up to you


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 3, 2014)

trini your still to young and wont really see the true benefits of gh till your a old fuk.On top of that it costs as much as a bmw to lease.Get some good tren and mast.Unless u wanna be a pro BB u would look funny in G string all oiled up


----------



## TriniJuice (Oct 3, 2014)

im just gonna do a 6month run 2see if it"ll be worth it 2me
PrepN for my tren run BB....1G


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 4, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> im just gonna do a 6month run 2see if it"ll be worth it 2me
> PrepN for my tren run BB....1G



it takes about 6 months to just start to see results..I would save my loot if i was u.


----------



## j2048b (Oct 4, 2014)

Ive recently seen a lot of guys running straight DAC, along with another compound and getting higher igf and serum tests than when they were on gh.... Just some food for thought....


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 2, 2014)

High probability im gonna be switching over to Sero's soon.....
Most likely will start off doing 10iu 3x week (4iu ed) for the 1st month to access tolerance
Ramp up to 12iu 3x week the next month (5iu ed) 
And max out at 14iu 3x week (6iu ed)


----------



## JAXNY (Nov 2, 2014)

Get Some said:


> IF you are going for actual muscle gain then I would urge you to go the 2x per week "big dose" route. So, if you want to do 4 IU per day, that's 28 IU per week... so pin 14 IU twice weekly. Or 5 IU is 35 weekly or about 2 pins of 17 to 18 IU per week. I have had friends use this with great results. Some even do 3x weekly with larger numbers... 6 IU is 42 weekly or 14IU split into 3 doses, either of these methods works well. The everyday dosing is more for anti-aging and weight loss IMO



This sounds interesting, one thing that sounds concerning to me though would be if pinning only twice a week you would have to manage it some how that you are not pinning on the same two muscle groups every week and neglecting the others. Since the half life is so short and your going to get maximum growth on the muscle groups you pinning that day.  There for say you have your workout broke down to a 4 day routine or even a 3 day where you covered all of your muscle groups that would mean on a two day a week pinning cycle you may only be pinning each muscle groups every other week, I'm wondering if that would be enough even at a super high dosage. Thoughts?


----------



## curtisvill (Nov 6, 2014)

Get Some said:


> I believe the less often you can inject something the more shock factor it will have when it is administered. In other words, your body builds up antibodies to Exogenous HGH and the less often it sees it the harder a time it will have dealing with it. Going on the experience of 3 friends who all compete NPC, they use the 3x per week method with 20 IU injections each time. They grow like weeds on far less gear than other guys when utilizing this protocol. They also stay leaner while running HGH during bulking than other guys who do not. One friend in particular I believe to have weaker genetics is able to compete and place solely on the fact that he uses this protocol. It really is a transformation.
> 
> WE are trying to bulking here right? Would you go to the gym to lift small weights frequently or lift heavy once or twice per week on the same bodypart? I believe the same is true for HGH. Get a tone in your body a few times a week and let it works its magic. Saturation is a myth, that's already been proven through the evidence of upregulation. If you really want to take you physique to the next level and can handle side effects like sore hands, needing more sleep, etc, then this would be a good method for you. You can probably get away with 10-15 IU 3x per week since you don't compete. I'll never use the smaller amounts every day again because it takes too damn long (like 6 months!) to see good results. 3x per week is the way to go IMO. If you do this for just 2 months and don't notice a dramatic difference then let me know because I'd be surprised. The best time to administer these pins is supposedly post workout since it does act fast, but I have no concrete proof of this and con only go off of anecdotal experience.
> 
> Hope that helps brother!



very interesting.  i have not heard about this protocol.  it is definately something to consider.  thank you.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 6, 2014)

i saw good muscle gains 3x a wk.....M/W/F   5iu, 10iu slin.  Would use slin some wks and skip it others.


----------

